# 2 eggs and questions please



## Elliott 24 (May 24, 2021)

Hi 
We found 2 eggs 4 weaks ago and put them in a reptibator for our female Olga . But they seems strange at this date. We stopped the night. What do you think about them please ? It s Hermanni hermanni eggs. Thank you so much ?


----------



## wellington (May 24, 2021)

I can't help you much but will tell you what I did. 
I had leopard eggs incubating on a couple occasions. I never could tell if they were good or not. I kept them all going until they either hatched or turned totally black and even one exploded.
So do that until other with more experience can help.
@HermanniChris might be able to help


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2021)

Elliott 24 said:


> Hi
> We found 2 eggs 4 weaks ago and put them in a reptibator for our female Olga . But they seems strange at this date. We stopped the night. What do you think about them please ? It s Hermanni hermanni eggs. Thank you so much ?


What do you mean you "stopped the night"?

Reptibators are known to be inaccurate. Are you running a separate thermometer or two in there?


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 24, 2021)

Between 8 o clock to 10 pm we incubate at 30 and from 10 pm to 8 I clock at 22 . I have 3 hygrometers inside because reptibator is not very reliable. The 3 others indicate the same hygrométrie


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 24, 2021)

And for temperature 3 mesures too and it’s the same of the reptibator. Sorry for my English.


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2021)

Elliott 24 said:


> Between 8 o clock to 10 pm we incubate at 30 and from 10 pm to 8 I clock at 22 . I have 3 hygrometers inside because reptibator is not very reliable. The 3 others indicate the same hygrométrie


Those are low incubation temperatures, so it is not surprising that there isn't much development.

I'd bump the day time up to 31-32 and only drop to 28-29 at night.


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 24, 2021)

wellington said:


> I can't help you much but will tell you what I did.
> I had leopard eggs incubating on a couple occasions. I never could tell if they were good or not. I kept them all going until they either hatched or turned totally black and even one exploded.
> So do that until other with more experience can help.
> @HermanniChris might be able to help


Many thanks for your reply. I will go to the explosion because I don’t know if they’re ok or not too. ?


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 24, 2021)

Tom said:


> Those are low incubation temperatures, so it is not surprising that there isn't much development.
> 
> I'd bump the day time up to 31-32 and only drop to 28-29 at night.


In France a specialist Presteau says to make a stop the night for approach nature. But when I see my eggs they look strange? Aren’t they ?


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 24, 2021)

What could I do now for having babies. Are they definitely dead ? Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2021)

Elliott 24 said:


> In France a specialist Presteau says to make a stop the night for approach nature. But when I see my eggs they look strange? Aren’t they ?


A drop in night temp is fine. I think your drop is too much.

They are not definitely dead. They are slow to show development because the temp drop you've been using is too much. If you start using the temps I suggested above, they may start to develop.


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 24, 2021)

Eeed


Tom said:


> A drop in night temp is fine. I think your drop is too much.
> 
> They are not definitely dead. They are slow to show development because the temp drop you've been using is too much. If you start using the temps I suggested above, they may start to develop.


thank you so much


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 24, 2021)

I use your drops now . Many thanks and I will say you the result ?


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 26, 2021)

Elliott 24 said:


> I use your drops now . Many thanks and I will say you the result ?





Elliott 24 said:


> I use your drops now . Many thanks and I will say you the result ?


Hello everybody my egg has changed since yesterday....


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 27, 2021)

Tom do you think if it’s a good or a bad evolution please? Thank you so much


----------



## Duckster RT (May 27, 2021)

Yes. Keep an eye on the reptibator. I found I had to constantly fiddle with it to get proper heat and humidity. I like moist spagnum moss on top of the eggs. Covered 3/4 in sand dirt mix. And light mist not wet. If too much humidity make holes or raise lid. I used large paint sticks. Smart thermometer are a must hook up with your phone. Believe me I it is not like set it and forget it. Try not to move eggs. But a dot on the top so u know upright position. Just work the temp and humidity. Candle as little as you can. Next time I might go a different way. But at 64 days I think it has a shell inside. Oh I hope. Don’t give up it’s a lot of work. But a small miracle hermani could hatch. Good luck. I know how you feel.


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 27, 2021)

Thank you so much ? and many success for you too ?


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 28, 2021)

Hi everybody today the egg is strange.... a white cap but below a yellow circle and below more colored... ? Good or bad ? Have a good day ?


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 30, 2021)

Hi a better photography. There is a yellow circle just beside the pinkish... the 2 eggs look radically different. good day


----------



## Duckster RT (May 30, 2021)

For me it’s hard to tell. Just keep an eye on temp and humidity. Even though it is hard try not to touch them. It dry mist. And the Govee smart terminator comes in a 2 pack on Amazon. Cheap. Keep them close so you can monitor the heck out of the them. It will send you a text or something goes wrong with the nursery. Best luck. I care!


----------



## Duckster RT (May 30, 2021)

Remember. Treat as good. Unless they crack or rot. Mother Nature does as she pleases.


----------



## Elliott 24 (May 30, 2021)

Yes I understand that reptibator is not the better choice. I see it for the humidity. I have 3 hygrometers and temperature meters inside. In the low part of the egg, more the time goes on more it becomes orange. And on the top it’s white with a yellow circle and yellow lines. But no veins. I don’t touch it. I wait ... I pray. Thank you


----------



## Elliott 24 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi here the egg few days later... it was very orange but I don’t see any thing of life...


----------



## Duckster RT (Jun 4, 2021)

Pskov for sure. But looks like it has something in it! I hope!


----------



## Elliott 24 (Jun 8, 2021)

Duckster RT said:


> Pskov for sure. But looks like it has something in it! I hope!


I pray but for the moment I didn’t chalk. I’m waiting. Thank you so much


----------

